# android or I phone???



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

android or I phone???

well i have had a android phone for over a year and the last few months has been a *****, locking up, over heating programs not working. The phone lady said i need to bring in the phones and have them looked at, like i roam 70% of the time and they said i should never roam so bring them in

however

i tired of dealing with the phone, i shouldnt have to babysit the damn thing, task killers other programs to help it preform better. its a smart phone i shouldnt have to do crap but charge it! so i got a offer on a I phone 4 8 gig free and iphone 4s 16 for 100

give me some input! thanks!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I give cell phone advice to users all the time. I would say in your case, iPhone. Especially if you didn't have a lot invested in Android apps etc.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, I don't participate in public polls.


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

I read the forums on the Androids quite a bit. I'm by no means an expert, but I can get around them pretty well. Mine is rooted and running a custom ROM. But, they do require occasional maintenance. One of the first things I learned about the Androids is that you should never use a task killer. Have you ever cleared your cache? Reset your battery stats? Have you ever updated your PRL? At this point, I would recommend doing a factory reset and reinstalling your apps. But, if you are tired of babysitting it then go with the iPhone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you want maintenance-free, iPhone gets high marks from me. Yes there are frequent app updates but they are easy to implement. I got out of a Windows Phone because I needed to sync contacts between two phones and Outlook, and iPhone did it better. Now with cloud sync, everyone does that ... but in the meantime the phone really "just works" (although I will admit that the recent changes to Maps set it back a little bit.)


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

pup154 said:


> I read the forums on the Androids quite a bit. I'm by no means an expert, but I can get around them pretty well. Mine is rooted and running a custom ROM. But, they do require occasional maintenance. One of the first things I learned about the Androids is that you should never use a task killer. Have you ever cleared your cache? Reset your battery stats? Have you ever updated your PRL? At this point, I would recommend doing a factory reset and reinstalling your apps. But, if you are tired of babysitting it then go with the iPhone.


i did all of that and the task killer was last resort, it seems to help some


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I like my iPhone. I think I'll stick with it.


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

Nabisco said:


> i did all of that and the task killer was last resort, it seems to help some


Wow that's bad, what model is it?

And I totally agree with Stuart, if you want maintenance free go with the iPhone.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

From what I've read you may want to hold off on upgrading those iPhones to iOS 6 as many users of the 4 & 4S are reporting horrible battery life after the upgrade. 

As for maintenance free, I'll agree it's probably less troublesome than Android but my wife has had plenty of problems with her iPhones. She still loves them though.

You've already made your choice so advice or opinions are a little late but I will say there are so many things that iOS is just now getting that I've had on Android for 3+ years. Notifications, ability to interface with many other applications from inside other applications, Facebook and Twitter integration, OTA software updates and free turn-by-turn directions are just a few of them I can think of off the top of my head. My general rule of thumb for potential buyers is if you want very simple you won't be disappointed with an iPhone but if you value customization and flexibility it will leave you wanting more and Android delivers those and then some.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I am now on my 5th iPhone (Original, 3G, 4, 4, 5) and my wife and daughter have had several as well (Original, 3GS, 4, 4S, 4S) and only one of them was even a little bit buggy. That was my first 4. It was a release day phone and it was a bit flakey. But I dropped it and broke the screen, so I replaced it and the replacement was fine.

The one thing about iAnything is that the system is locked down. But this is also the great thing. There are so many versions of Android hardware and software I wouldn't even know where to begin if I was going to get one. Add in Apps that may crash and it looks to me like Android is going to become Windows in a couple of years with so many permutations of software and hardware it becomes a crap shoot to know what combinations work well together.

With Apple, it's not that way. The hardware and OS work were designed together and work well together. Apps go through an approval process so they will be less buggy in theory. So far this seems to work.

Now I will admit that Android can do some cool things. Cooler things than the iPhone. And I wish the iPhone could do some of them, but not at the expense of guessing which Android phone to go with.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I have both but I prefer my Android.

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Herdfan" said:


> The one thing about iAnything is that the system is locked down. But this is also the great thing. There are so many versions of Android hardware and software I wouldn't even know where to begin if I was going to get one.


I was reminded of this today. User had a new Android phone, I had to google how to open the back cover. This phone apparently actually comes with an opening tool. You have to press down in a small hole like the emergency eject on an optical drive, opening it gives access to a non removable battery, sd and sim slots. What the heck?


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I picked up my Android a few years ago, but was torn when I made the decision. I came from a BB and would have stayed on BB if they didn't keep making the keyboard smaller. When I switched, the keys on the new BB keyboards were just too small for me to use effectively. Unfortunately, the iPhones don't have slide out keyboards or I would have picked one up. Instead I went with a Droid 2 that has a slide out keyboard. I know I can pick up an external keyboard for the various phones. However, I have no real desire to carry around a keyboard when I need to type an email.

Like others have said, the closed ecosystem of the iOS devices makes them very nice. I know a lot of times I see an app I would love to use and my specific version of Android doesn't support it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The original question is far more difficult and complex than most people realize...at least until they seriously start to do their homework.

Some common considerations include:


- Base phone features required (including how well does it work as a phone)
- Service provider quality and support (varies by location)
- Service provider costs (all of them, including various fees)
- Cost of accessories (including connectors, cases, etc.)
- Service policies (including what happens if the battery needs replacing)
- Device screen and overall size (this comes down to personal preference)
- Optional features (if you want them)
There is no absolute right or wrong choice.

I have heard excellent experience feedback from both Android and iPhone users, as well as some "issues".


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I was reminded of this today. User had a new Android phone, I had to google how to open the back cover. This phone apparently actually comes with an opening tool. You have to press down in a small hole like the emergency eject on an optical drive, opening it gives access to a non removable battery, sd and sim slots. What the heck?


What the heck phone was that?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> What the heck phone was that?


Droid 4


----------



## Fluthy (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the Galaxy S3 and it is awesome. Best Android phone I've had. The previous 2 were laggy, but this thing flies.


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

Fluthy said:


> I have the Galaxy S3 and it is awesome. Best Android phone I've had. The previous 2 were laggy, but this thing flies.


Yeah, that is the one I want next. I have a friend that has one of those and it is awesome. I had the original Droid first and I have a Droid X2 now. The only thing that makes my X2 bearable is that it is rooted and running a custom ROM.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

@OP

From the tone of your first message you obviously have made up your mind. The poll really wasn't needed.

I have had quite a few Android phones. All have been rooted, hacked, updated and every other thing that could be done to it and have yet to have a single issue. No reboots, no locking up and a very very rare app crash. Probably less than 1 hand full over 5 years. 

It might help to know which model you have. My sister has had all the iPhones and her iPhone 4S has to be replaced 3 times over the year. Admittedly she is a bit anal but still sh1t happens.

That being said I also have an iPad so I don't discriminate. I have also had an iPhone (for about a month) and my wife has an iPhone now. The only reason I didn't "try" an iPhone 5 is because the screen is way too small for my 65yr old eyes just as the previous versions were. Maybe if t hey came out with a 4.5" (not just an elongated 4" model) model I'd give it another shot.


----------

